# Rope river right below dam on Lower Clear Creek



## jnee (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks tom, I accidently posted it on the boater forum this morning instead of the safety forum. If you are reading both, it is in river Right. I said Left but Right is correct!


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

Cut some more out today... about 20-25 feet. Looks like one end has about 4 feet left and the other has 5-10 feet.


----------

